# Family disaster plan



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I have had a few close friends ask for a copy of this. I made this up a few years ago and modify each year with updates, put in a simple folder with a clear front and give to family members at Christmas time.
You can modify it for your own use if you would like, it comes up in MS word.
Hope it is helpful.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks... I saved it to my computer and will modify it to contain my necessary data. :wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Use window stickers on children’s bedroom window to alert fire and police that they are most likely in there...

Just a note ... our local fire dept's stopped giving out and using the stickers for the childs bedrooms. Why ... it gives 'the bad guys (or girls)' the heads up on which windows to open for a robbery (or worse). 

Bad people suck.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Bob, I saved that as well. Thanks for posting it.

Andi, one thing I learned in the fire company is that many firefighters hate those tot finder stickers. The reason is that time and resources are spent at a fire trying to get into that particular window to rescue the little kid, and the crews find out later that the sticker is 20 years old and the kid is now grown and off to college. I've never seen it happen, but I hear a lot of stories about it. Also, your reason is a good one, too. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 24, 2010)

*TOT finder stickers*

The idea of the tot finder stickers was a good one as long the people took the up and down as needed. The biggest draw back to them and the reason they have lost favor with fire dept and police dept was that the it identified where the children were for the pediphiles. In 32 years in the fire service i have never seen them used. My father was a chief in the early 70's and remembers there use.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Time for a new contingency plan*

I have a Family Emergency Binder as a resource for my DW to consult when I'm gone from home.

I have a Contingency Plans Binder with specific scenarios in mind such as an incoming hurricane, HazMat incident nearby, etc.

I also keep an Intelligence Binder that covers a variety of subjects.

Nowadays, I am finding internet stories about people getting ill from the Gulf Oil Leak, immediately followed by rumors of a mass evacuation of coastal areas, mobilization of National Guard units in 6 states, etc.

I'm now formulating a new contingency plan in case theses "rumors" are "preparation of the public mentality". I see some holes in my preps for a long term displacement. I am now working on a plan and to address some shortfalls.


----------



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: fire dept tot finder stickers*

Our fire department also discontinued the window stickers for the pedophile reason, but recommended that we place them low on the outside of the childrens' bedroom doors. Also, use one for each child in the room.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Now that's a neat idea. I've never heard that one. Kudos to you for sharing that.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My family unit is changing, in a while I will only be a family of one. I am totally rethinking my needs as to quantities of supplies and creature comforts. I am looking at how simple I can keep it and still enjoy life.


----------



## kristyle (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for your advices...


----------

